# Boat Shoes



## ggray (Jun 18, 2011)

Boat shoes--shoes with rubber soles designed to not pick up sand/dirt/rocks-- used to be available in the form of construction of athletic shoes. They were also comfortable for walking.

Now what I find is either a high tech, fast draining sailing shoe or the old topsider available in more colors than a rainbow, plus patterns (or your favorite baseball team logo). Neither of which would be as comfortable walking, at least I don't think. I'd like support, and have them laced up snuggly.

We like to walk when we cruise. It would be nice to be wearing shoes that, when we arrived back at the dinghy, didn't bring along a scoop of dirt. Plus, they would be comfortable on the boat.

I've looked online and haven't found exactly what I'm looking for, for both me and my wife. Does anyone know of such a shoe being sold?


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

Theres a specialist shoe emporium thats world wide, justabout but very secret cos no one knows.... SHHHHHHhhhhhhh! Cos their stuff is ULTRA affordable.


But don't tell anyone!!!

Don't even tell yourself!!

K-mart.

I have been buying my sailing shoes for 43 years from them and worn them in international regattas all over the world. They are the cheapest runners you can find in K-mart. Made of nylon, synthetic soles don't mark. Comfortable to wear and so cheap you can buy two pairs for $20. 

Seriously. Just buy cheapies. They do the job and if you need them to look like "pro" sailing shoes who are you kidding?


----------



## VF84Sluggo (Jan 1, 2015)

Absolutely LOVE these

SPERRY Men's Harbormaster Shoes | West Marine


----------



## aloof (Dec 21, 2014)

There is a huge traction difference between the typical walking or running shoe and a proper non- skid marine sole.

The street shoes come off when boarding. No matter what. Everybody knows that. Except if they are glitter red pumps after a certain hour of the evening....but I digress.


----------



## agentjohnson (Aug 22, 2014)

I have been wearing Vibram Five Fingers, laugh it up, They are the most comfortable go anywhere shoe ever. I'm not keen on wearing them everywhere for the seeming disdain of the public, but I can climb all over the boat with no worry for traction, and I can feel everywhere my foot is going. It's very very nice. I will keep wearing them for the foreseeable future. I would not wear top-siders on the boat though, even though I own a few pair ( love them for walking etc.)


----------



## FarCry (Apr 21, 2007)

agentjohnson said:


> I have been wearing Vibram Five Fingers, laugh it up, They are the most comfortable go anywhere shoe ever. I'm not keen on wearing them everywhere for the seeming disdain of the public, but I can climb all over the boat with no worry for traction, and I can feel everywhere my foot is going. It's very very nice. I will keep wearing them for the foreseeable future. I would not wear top-siders on the boat though, even though I own a few pair ( love them for walking etc.)


I own Fila Skeletoes, similar to your Vibrams, and wear them when racing. The traction is amazing and you can feel everything. Far more grip than barefoot or any other shoe I've every worn on a deck covered with salt water. I've tried a variety of the big name big $ stuff and like these much more.


----------



## SailingJackson (Jan 1, 2011)

aloof said:


> .........The street shoes come off when boarding. No matter what. Everybody knows that. ..........


I'm in agreement with this. My favorite are the super soft rubber on Sperry but I've witnessed first hand that venturing into town for an hour then getting back on the boat transforms the shoes. They just don't stick as much after walking around on pavement, dirt, and dust.

It also goes both ways. The very soft rubber of the stickiest boat shoes wears our really quickly when walking on concrete.

GJ


----------



## agentjohnson (Aug 22, 2014)

FarCry said:


> I own Fila Skeletoes, similar to your Vibrams, and wear them when racing. The traction is amazing and you can feel everything. Far more grip than barefoot or any other shoe I've every worn on a deck covered with salt water. I've tried a variety of the big name big $ stuff and like these much more.


OMG! I totally agree! Just like jackson said though, you've gotta keep them on the boat only. using them everywhere takes down the grip quite a bit.


----------



## miatapaul (Dec 15, 2006)

agentjohnson said:


> I have been wearing Vibram Five Fingers, laugh it up, They are the most comfortable go anywhere shoe ever. I'm not keen on wearing them everywhere for the seeming disdain of the public, but I can climb all over the boat with no worry for traction, and I can feel everywhere my foot is going. It's very very nice. I will keep wearing them for the foreseeable future. I would not wear top-siders on the boat though, even though I own a few pair ( love them for walking etc.)


I was at a Cabella's the other day and they had Body Glove barefoot shoes on sale for like $29, I should have bought them. I was on a road trip and did not want to spend any more money as I had just bought an expensive (for me) fountain pen that morning. If the store was not so far away I would visit it again. They are $49 on there web site so the sale may have been over on Sunday.

I am partial to Keen Newport sandals. They are comfortable, grip great, seem to wear for ever and have great toe protection. They are not cheap, but can be found on sale for under $70. My current pair are running on 6 years or so of all weekend wear.


----------



## agentjohnson (Aug 22, 2014)

miatapaul said:


> I was at a Cabella's the other day and they had Body Glove barefoot shoes on sale for like $29, I should have bought them. I was on a road trip and did not want to spend any more money as I had just bought an expensive (for me) fountain pen that morning. If the store was not so far away I would visit it again. They are $49 on there web site so the sale may have been over on Sunday.


I just looked those up, they look pretty comfy! Probably easier to adjust to than the vibrams as well as your smaller toes get to stay together.


----------



## Minnesail (Feb 19, 2013)

I'm partial to Converse All Star low tops. They're comfy and grippy, they don't track, and don't make you look like a dork.


----------



## agentjohnson (Aug 22, 2014)

Minnesail said:


> I'm partial to Converse All Star low tops. They're comfy and grippy, they don't track, and don't make you look like a dork.


So people would need to get to know you to figure it out, instead of looking at you :devil


----------



## bigdogandy (Jun 21, 2008)

Crocs boat shoes are the best.....great traction on the boat, super comfortable, made of some amazing foam/plastic that never absorbs foot stink. Great for walking, and I've cinched my down and played tennis and basketball with no worries. Mine are 4 years old and still going strong.

Amazon.com: crocs Men's Beach Line Boat Shoe: Loafers Shoes: [email protected]@[email protected]@http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/[email protected]@[email protected]@41H-ejJKyML


----------



## ggray (Jun 18, 2011)

aloof said:


> There is a huge traction difference between the typical walking or running shoe and a proper non- skid marine sole.
> 
> The street shoes come off when boarding. No matter what. Everybody knows that. Except if they are glitter red pumps after a certain hour of the evening....but I digress.


That's the thing...one current (but nearly history) pair of boat shoes, as proper boat shoes (they are Sperry) they have traction, but are built like athletic shoes, so have good support for walking. Same for some Rockports. Earlier shoes were the first generation Harkens, and they were great. Swapping shoes would be considered, but there are enough other things to deal with; I'd rather use boat shoes knowing they will wear out faster.

I'll check out Kmart, but only if they have proper soles. I did look at Macy's some while back.

I remember Converse! Had a pair years ago. I'd worry those cavities on the bottom would pick up dirt, though.

The Sperry Harbormasters look good, if they have the support.

And if you can play tennis with the Crocs, worth look, too.

Thanks for some ideas.


----------



## Gladrags1 (Apr 9, 2003)

Trouble with Sperry is that the rubber they use for the sole becomes hard and slippery after they got hot. Then they are downright dangerous! I won't buy another pain of Sperry brand shoes for that reason. 

Tod


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smurphny (Feb 20, 2009)

I have a pair of standard Sperry Topsiders that did get very slippery and have been demoted to the painting shoe category. Another pair of Sperry boat shoes have held up remarkably well and are still as good as new. This pair is very good for walking or on the boat. They have dark soles whereas the hardened/slippery soles are light tan colored. They are different materials. I've had other boat shoes with the lighter colored soles get hard and slippery as well and would never buy that type again.


----------



## weinie (Jun 21, 2008)

Been wearing sperry topsiders since the eighties. Managed to ditch the pink pastel blazers though.


----------



## engineer_sailor (Aug 27, 2011)

Keens Newport H2 all day

Nice heavy duty toe protection
Great grip and non-marking
Made for water but we've hiked, biked for miles in them


----------



## VF84Sluggo (Jan 1, 2015)

The Sperry Harbormaster has a grey sole, with 'nubbies' (for lack of a better word) instead of the zig-zag slits like on a Topsider. Traction has not been an issue for me.

But, let me say, I only wear them on the boat. I want to keep the bottom of the shoe as clean as possible. I don't want to pick up parking lot grit and crud on the bottom of the shoe, and risk transferring that into the gel coat. They are very light, cool (big plus in FL), water dries away fairly quickly, and offer good support when on your feet for a while.

I like them, gonna get another pair soon just to have 'in stock.' Just my $.03/worth (anything for a boat costs more...$.02 doesn't hack it)...your mileage may vary.

Sluggo


----------



## SailingJackson (Jan 1, 2011)

*Re: Boat Shoes - you're lucky if you're average*

Most of the fast dry synthetic shoes, like Harken, and all of the molded shoes (Crocs, 5 fingers, etc) only come in a normal width. Nobody wants to invest in the mold cost for making a shoe that few people buy and fewer stores inventory. I have to wear a wide width and that pretty much limits me to fully sewn shoes like Sperry.

I do think the very high end Sperry shoes ($160) are a great luxury. Hand sewn, leather lining, really comfortable. Seems proper thing to wear on a yacht.


----------



## cheoah (Jul 5, 2011)

Astral footwear. 

I've worn all the rest, they suck for long term cruising and offshore work. 

Astral is a new shoe brand, and they have made a great product. I own a pair of Brewers, lowyaks, and porters. They all have siping on extra sticky non marking G rubber. 

When they get dirty, I wash them by hand and they look and smell brand new. Try that with sperrys. They are well vented, and comfortable to walk long distances in. I wear them full time at home, the aquanauts, with a more aggressive tread. 

Do a google search for astral footwear. You can thank me later 

I'll do a full review at some point. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dixiedawg (Sep 22, 2013)

*Re: Boat Shoes - you're lucky if you're average*



SailingJackson said:


> Most of the fast dry synthetic shoes, like Harken, and all of the molded shoes (Crocs, 5 fingers, etc) only come in a normal width. Nobody wants to invest in the mold cost for making a shoe that few people buy and fewer stores inventory. I have to wear a wide width and that pretty much limits me to fully sewn shoes like Sperry.


I feel your pain, brother. I wear a 4E width myself. Almost none of the shoes listed above are an option for me.

But I have good news, Vibram Fivefingers are stretchy enough that they work GREAT for me. I loved the ones I bought last year so much that I almost immediately ordered a second pair, just to have on reserve. FWIW, these are the ones I wear: Running Shoes Men - EL-X Barefoot Fitness | Vibram FiveFingers.

In that they are very akin to going barefoot, I probably wouldn't wear this particular model on a long walk. But they offer better traction on a slippery surface than any shoe I have ever worn, and of course are impervious to water.


----------



## MastUndSchotbruch (Nov 26, 2010)

*Re: Boat Shoes - you're lucky if you're average*



dixiedawg said:


> I feel your pain, brother. I wear a 4E width myself. Almost none of the shoes listed above are an option for me.
> 
> But I have good news, Vibram Fivefingers are stretchy enough that they work GREAT for me. I loved the ones I bought last year so much that I almost immediately ordered a second pair, just to have on reserve. FWIW, these are the ones I wear: Running Shoes Men - EL-X Barefoot Fitness | Vibram FiveFingers.
> 
> In that they are very akin to going barefoot, I probably wouldn't wear this particular model on a long walk. But they offer better traction on a slippery surface than any shoe I have ever worn, and of course are impervious to water.


Do they prevent broken toes when you hit deck hardware?


----------



## Rocky Mountain Breeze (Mar 30, 2015)

It appears to me that wrestling shoes would work perfectly for boat shoes; they are flexible, the soles don't gather dirt, and they have great traction on most surfaces.


----------



## cheoah (Jul 5, 2011)

Rocky Mountain Breeze said:


> It appears to me that wrestling shoes would work perfectly for boat shoes; they are flexible, the soles don't gather dirt, and they have great traction on most surfaces.


Tropical climate? I don't think so. Too many good purpose built options out there with good ventilation and water tolerant. The astral footwear shoes I wear have the kind of flexibility and traction I remember from high school wrestling. Moisture and UV are harsh, and wrestling shoes are essentially indoor shoes. And they aren't siped, which is critical.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

I wore the old school brown Sperry's, with the white soles and razor treads, since I was younger than I remember. My mother used to make us wear them in the water, when they were new, and then keep them on until they dried, to wear them in. 

I wore them year round, even in the winter. No socks, of course. My son does the same today, only with the newer style.

Unfortunately, with high arches and 5 decades on my feet, they are too rough for me to wear religously anymore. I switched to the billfish style about 5 years ago, but my feet with still ache after a full day aboard in them. 

I now prefer a laced up sneaker and agree that I would like a real sailing shoe that laces up. It seems several manufacturers made them a few years back, but dropped the lines. The problem with the Harbormasters is they done't come in wide sizes, or I just can't find them in wide.


----------



## dixiedawg (Sep 22, 2013)

*Re: Boat Shoes - you're lucky if you're average*



dixiedawg said:


> I feel your pain, brother. I wear a 4E width myself. Almost none of the shoes listed above are an option for me.
> 
> But I have good news, Vibram Fivefingers are stretchy enough that they work GREAT for me. I loved the ones I bought last year so much that I almost immediately ordered a second pair, just to have on reserve. FWIW, these are the ones I wear: Running Shoes Men - EL-X Barefoot Fitness | Vibram FiveFingers.
> 
> In that they are very akin to going barefoot, I probably wouldn't wear this particular model on a long walk. But they offer better traction on a slippery surface than any shoe I have ever worn, and of course are impervious to water.





MastUndSchotbruch said:


> Do they prevent broken toes when you hit deck hardware?


Depends how hard you hit it I suppose, but they definitely help prevent your skull from splitting when it hits the deck.

Again, try finding the "perfect" boat shoe in a 4E width. Go on. Try.


----------



## capecodda (Oct 6, 2009)

Good thread. Anyone have any recommendations for an aging runner? I don't mean I want boat shoes that I can run in, but every boat shoe I've tried lacks reasonable arch support. I'd rather sail in my running shoes for comfort, but of course they have soles that mark up the deck. 

Like Mini, the best compromise i've found is the billfish style, but I have the same complaint, after a day on those I want out of them.


----------



## ggray (Jun 18, 2011)

cheoah said:


> Astral footwear.
> 
> Astral is a new shoe brand, and they have made a great product. I own a pair of Brewers, lowyaks, and porters. They all have siping on extra sticky non marking G rubber.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thanks, these look very promising, especially the Brewers and the Porters. Can you rate between these two for non-skid traction, resistance to picking up sand/dirt, and support for walking?


----------



## zeehag (Nov 16, 2008)

since 1955, age 7, i been sailing with bare feet. nothing else is good enough.
nothing else is actually nonskid. 
i do not nor will i race a sailboat. i cruise. no shoes


----------



## jeremiahblatz (Sep 23, 2013)

I recently got a pair of Topsiders, and I would not recommend them in challenging conditions. Fine for looking cool and hanging out in the cockpit, but too slippery for foredeck. I'm going to join the folks recommending the FiveFingers. Astounding grip, and the toe bumpers will prevent stubbed (but not broken) toes. Not sure they're a good idea for handling anchor chain, though. And they look pretty dorky.


----------



## zeehag (Nov 16, 2008)

jeremiahblatz said:


> I recently got a pair of Topsiders, and I would not recommend them in challenging conditions. Fine for looking cool and hanging out in the cockpit, but too slippery for foredeck. I'm going to join the folks recommending the FiveFingers. Astounding grip, and the toe bumpers will prevent stubbed (but not broken) toes. Not sure they're a good idea for handling anchor chain, though. And they look pretty dorky.


i bought a pair of topsLiders in 1987. they were immediate fail once i tried em. 
gave em away. 
crappy in slick situations of real life boating. 
keep a roll of tape near you in all conditions.
a busted toe is nothing. go to emergency and we all laughed at ye..
tape it to another and keep on keeping on. whiners lose. there is nothing to do for a busted toe except stabilize it against another toe. 
yes i busted all mine more than once each. no i didnt go to er..lol what a crock. nor for fingers. broke a few of those more than once also. 
tape em together n keep going. 
that is all the local emergency roomis gonna do for and with ye. 
why spend that money whenye can do it just as easily yourself.


----------



## Christian Williams (Jun 28, 2013)

Today's Topsiders will kill you. I think they're made for washing cars. Rubber sole hard as a rock, no grip on wet deck, or even a dry one. 

I think the only answer is to look for some appropriate shoe with a soft or gummy sole, try it out on the boat, and then take it back if necessary.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Ever since Sperry sold (and are made overseas), the quality of the original Topsider went down 80%. The soles of the original are not as good, although, I find the new billfish soles to be fine. You can still buy handmade originals, made in the US, which are night and day better. However, they are several hundred dollars.


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

I'll share my two observations, which have been made by others in the thread; Sperry Topsiders - which I used to love - SUCK! I won't wear them on a boat, or anywhere. They're too slippery.

Croc's - which I hated - are AWESOME!
*NOT *these hideous things;









These;


----------



## chip (Oct 23, 2008)

I'm have radically mixed feelings about this, but these are my favorite boat shoes of all time:










Crocs Boat Shoes. They're light, cool, they can't absorb water, they have plenty of grip, they protect my feet enough, but also look enough to traditional boat shoes that they don't attract too much attention.


----------



## mstern (May 26, 2002)

*Re: Boat Shoes - you're lucky if you're average*



dixiedawg said:


> try finding the "perfect" boat shoe in a 4E width. Go on. Try.


Yer speaking my language son. Fat feet sure limit choices. I've been limited to the brown old-style Topsiders in double extra wide. One other option: buy a pair of New Balance indoor basketball sneakers and keep them on the boat. Indoor basketball shoes have much softer soles than shoes designed for all-purpose or outdoor shoes. NB prides itself on carrying its full line in multiple widths, including 2E, 4E and 6E.


----------



## titustiger27 (Jan 17, 2013)

I wear Margarita Boat shoes... mainly just want people to think I am friends with Jimmy Buffett
-
-

irateraft:


----------



## jnorten (Aug 18, 2009)

For the aging runner---Brooks Ghosts. I advanced from cheap Avias to whatever real running shoe was on sale, and finally to the Ghost. It almost feels like cheating when I run in Ghosts--pillowy wonderfulness around my foot.

As far as boat shoes--

Like some others who have posted: I advocate a real boat shoe for ONLY the boat, and a second comfortable walking shoe for ashore. Most guys I crew with wear one pair for both the race and then dinner ashore. I change before leaving the dock. It takes less than one minute, and your good boat shoes stay good for the boat. By "good" I mean they continue to grip, and they do not track debris onto the deck.

I have worn a pair of West Marine branded "sneaker style" lace up boat shoe for a couple of years. They work well. Since I wear them only on the boat, they look basically new. The tread shows just a little wear and seems to grip fine still. Their regular price was high (it is West Marine of course). But, West Marine's sale prices can be very, very fair. That's how I bought these shoes--on sale.


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

I have to tip my hat to BLjones for starting this thread in May of 2013. I was initially surprised at his recommendation, and now I've joined him.


----------



## cheoah (Jul 5, 2011)

ggray said:


> Thanks, these look very promising, especially the Brewers and the Porters. Can you rate between these two for non-skid traction, resistance to picking up sand/dirt, and support for walking?


The astral brewer has a little more tread and traction and the porter has more of a smooth, siped sole. It's a small company based out of North Carolina, with some great innovative designs. The lowyak is also a great boat shoe, wears kind of like a slipper, super cool and light.

The Aquanaut has a more aggressive vibram type sole but also non marking non slip.

Here's a shot of my Brewers, which are kind of my town shoes, but I wear them around the farm some too.

The porters are closer to what most think of as a traditional boat shoe. Try em out and see what you think.


----------



## seaner97 (May 15, 2011)

zeehag said:


> jeremiahblatz said:
> 
> 
> > I recently got a pair of Topsiders, and I would not recommend them in challenging conditions. Fine for looking cool and hanging out in the cockpit, but too slippery for foredeck. I'm going to join the folks recommending the FiveFingers. Astounding grip, and the toe bumpers will prevent stubbed (but not broken) toes. Not sure they're a good idea for handling anchor chain, though. And they look pretty dorky.
> ...


And the local ER thanks you. We hate when people come in looking for the quick fix with the unfixable.


----------



## Hudsonian (Apr 3, 2008)

Based upon the review here, I ordered a pair of Astral boat shoes. When they arrived they looked fine but they didn't have enough volume; I have a high instep. They're going back to the vendor today.


----------



## zeehag (Nov 16, 2008)

seaner97 said:


> And the local ER thanks you. We hate when people come in looking for the quick fix with the unfixable.


ha ha ha ha i was er and icu rn for over 30 years. i thankyou fro thanking me for keeping bs out of the er...ha ha ha i triaged in lost angeles for over 8 years, pacu manager.. need i go on.... 
now, if you could just teach the uneducated about flu and common colds in the er.... ha ha ha ha ha that is where the real danger is.

as for boat shoes-- they all suck.


----------



## miatapaul (Dec 15, 2006)

I have to say I really like my Keen boat shoes, not the sandals (love them too) but they have been discontinued a long time ago. I kept a pair expecting to buy the boat, now they are aboard. They grip better than my Newport sandals and have just enough support to be comfortable all day. I wore Topsiders as a kid 7 days a week, no socks and they were great, but the new ones don't seem to work as well. One thing I would do is if the soles got a bit slippery I would take some sandpaper and rough them up a bit and that seemed to help. Especially in spring if I was wearing my winter boots for a while.


I think I will try the Crocks Harborline next. They use the software the company I work for makes so perhaps I can get a good coupon!


----------



## RobGallagher (Aug 22, 2001)

I'm sold on Vibram glove type shoes. They allow your feet to grip different slopes and edges of the deck as if you are barefoot. They are non-leather so they can get wet and dry fast. Takes a little practice to get used to them and an extra minute to put them on. I go some socks but don't use them.


----------



## oldragbaggers (Dec 6, 2005)

Another vote for Keen Newport h2. The best on and off the boat. They grip, they dry out fast, you can walk in them all day long, and they last.


----------



## cascoamarillo (Aug 8, 2013)

Belive it or not, one of the best shoes I have used in a boat are from the brand Vans. Yes! Their sole made to grip skaters made them pretty useful aboard, and they are quite confy too.


----------



## neoxaero (Feb 18, 2010)

I've been wearing Vans skate shoes on board for a long time. They don't mark (I generally only buy shoes with the grey or gum colored soles. Unsure about the black ones) 

They're comfortable and they look good. They're also cheap enough that replacing them isn't a big deal.


----------



## weinie (Jun 21, 2008)

Just wore brand new topsiders on the boat yesterday. Great grip.
My worn out ones from a year ago are like ice skates. Go figure.


----------



## caberg (Jul 26, 2012)

I'm pretty sure that Sperry Top Siders are contributing to the decline in sailing in the younger generation as fretted about ad nauseam in other threads here. Barefoot is the way to go for me.


----------



## guitarguy56 (Oct 10, 2012)

titustiger27 said:


> I wear Margarita Boat shoes... mainly just want people to think I am friends with Jimmy Buffett
> -
> -
> 
> irateraft:


Titus... I'm with you... I wear these Margaritas with the anchor on the soles for street wear and use old Sperry's for the boat only... so street shoes come off when boarding. I have guest 'shoes and floppies' for the occasional boarder... I try to limit the dirt/sand/junk coming onboard from our shoes but our flying friends seem to take care of the mess they leave behind!


----------



## KiteRider (Jul 13, 2010)

Colombia PFGs

Mine have uppers similar to a topsider but don't stain as easily. The sole is cushioned like a running shoe and a gummy rubber that grips well. I'm a charter captain and instructor, so I'm on the boat and on my feet all the time and highly recommend them.


----------



## hellsop (Jun 3, 2014)

caberg said:


> I'm pretty sure that Sperry Top Siders are contributing to the decline in sailing in the younger generation as fretted about ad nauseam in other threads here. Barefoot is the way to go for me.


The first time you kick a cleat because you were in a hurry, you'll change your mind... :wink


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

Rugged shark Marlins...and Keens


----------



## fred1diver (Aug 17, 2013)

keen sandals for me, I have canvas boat shoes but I sweat too much in them


----------



## cheoah (Jul 5, 2011)

Funny I can't wear the keens for that reason. They are so hot and stink to high heavens. Hudsonian sorry to hear the Astrals didn't work, but all feet are different and I presume your vendor took back as oat seem to do without question these days. Where did you get yours?. I'm far from flat footed and they work well for me as all around shoes. I'm on the barefoot bandwagon though and I like that Astrals allow your feet to do their thing. I also like being able to wash them so easily and they dry quickly. One of my pairs has an insert that provides more instep support, the ones with kind of a hybrid tread. G rubber and siping and some vibram or whatever for climbing mountains or muddy banks in monsoon. I have four pairs now and just ordered a pair of flip flops! Got some for my wife too, I've been so impressed with their quality and design so far. I live in the subtropics and sperrys are no good in the heat and just too archaic as far as shoe design goes and don't allow your toes to spread naturally. Not without them fighting the leather for a few months! We ain't supposed to have pointy set of toes. My wife has been wearing dansko clogs for years as a nurse and thought she was taking good care of her feet. I told her to look down at her feet one day and her big toe is turning inwards all mashed up and stuffed in the wrong shaped shoe. I bought her a pair of dansko wides and I hope she can avoid bunyon surgery in the future now that her feet aren't 'bound' anymore. It was pretty funny, a real aha moment. She claiming how good her shoes were, and me saying look down at your feet, and look at your shoe. Her feet were shaped to fit the shoe. She has no more foot pain after her 13 hour shifts now.

I could not help but notice people's feet in Southeast Asia. Thais have some huge wide spreading feet, partly I presume from wearing flip flops all the time. Saw some feet that looked like snowshoes to me  anyway healthy feet I'm told. Can't wait to get my flip flops in the mail next week. Although I'll probably take the sandal strap off and store it, but I don't know.

https://www.astraldesigns.com/shop/footwear/mens/filipe


----------



## MarkSF (Feb 21, 2011)

hellsop said:


> The first time you kick a cleat because you were in a hurry, you'll change your mind... :wink


Heard a boat on the VHF a while ago calling for paramedics to meet them at the dock. "Partially severed toe". Made me cringe over the radio.

I like shoes. They prevent severing.


----------



## mbianka (Sep 19, 2014)

Tried my share of Sperry's and other high end shoes. Discovered Walmart Faded Glory slip ons. $8.97! I use the money saved to buy several bottles of wine!


----------



## sailor1950 (Dec 8, 2009)

shoes for crews


----------



## sparrowe (Nov 29, 2010)

A couple of Crocs guys left and started SoftScience, here's their Fin:

SoftScience - The Fin: Sturdy, Comfortable Lace-up Fishing Shoe

It's great for me because around boats there often is water, and the leather Sperry boat shoes don't like being soaked. Plus, the Fin is wide and very supportive for people like me with plantar fasciitis. There's a 'closed' version as well:

SoftScience - The Cruise: Comfortable Men?s Boating Shoe

Yeah, a little dorky-looking, but so what?


----------



## jeremiahblatz (Sep 23, 2013)

Sparrowe, do you know what that heel loop is for on the SoftScience shoes?


----------



## sparrowe (Nov 29, 2010)

jeremiahblatz said:


> Sparrowe, do you know what that heel loop is for on the SoftScience shoes?


That's a good question - I'm not sure what SoftScience intends, but I grab the hook between my thumb and first finger to pull the shoe over my heel when putting them on. Just stepping into them would probably work as well, but with the hoops it is easy to do sitting down.


----------



## miatapaul (Dec 15, 2006)

jeremiahblatz said:


> Sparrowe, do you know what that heel loop is for on the SoftScience shoes?


I have some Helly Hanson shoes that have a very annoying tab off the back (much bigger) and the shoes are comfortable but not necessarily great on a boat. I have not figured out what that is for either. This looks like it is there to help put them on though.


----------



## jeremiahblatz (Sep 23, 2013)

Well, I ordered a pair of the Astrals (apparently the only size 10 black/white ones left in the US?), will report back. The SoftScience were vetoed as being fugly by my wife


----------



## Lauren Schmitt (Jun 14, 2016)

MarkofSeaLife said:


> Theres a specialist shoe emporium thats world wide, justabout but very secret cos no one knows.... SHHHHHHhhhhhhh! Cos their stuff is ULTRA affordable.
> 
> But don't tell anyone!!!
> 
> ...


Fantastic tip! I've bought expensive boat shoes over the years and they seriously do not last long at all, very disappointed! Since then I've bought a cheap pair from Decathlon and I've never looked back!


----------



## cb32863 (Oct 5, 2009)

Sperry Sea Racers for me. Have had them for a couple of years and no problems. Wide variety out there and at my club as well. A few foredeckers like to go barefoot. But, that whole toe smacking thing keeps shoes on me. Plus my blood runs sweet so foot damage can be an issue. Will look in to the less expensive options mentioned here for sure. Less money on shoes means more money for boat stuff.


----------



## Hudsonian (Apr 3, 2008)

Thanks for the tip on the Soft Science Fins. I recently bought a pair and they are voluminous -- particularly in the toe box -- but the lacing system snugs them up so they feel secure. The soles feel sticky but I have tried then in the rain yet.


----------



## jeremiahblatz (Sep 23, 2013)

It's been a few months, and I'm loving the Astrals. The insoles feel a little weird when you first put them on, but after a few minutes you don't notice them anymore. They're comfy and have a great grip. They're super-easy to clean; the insoles are non-absorbant and you can just wash them off (I use an old toothbrush and soap and water). The rest is also pretty non-absorbant and a quick rinse gets `em good as new. Definitely my new favorite boat shoes.


----------



## FSMike (Jan 15, 2010)

I have beatup feet, size 11 wide, and it's difficult for me to find comfortable anythings. I heard so much about the Keen Newport H2Os I decided to try a pair. 
First store I went to had them, but they were $100. 
Well, says I, I ain't paying $100 for a pair of sandals.
Then I tried on a pair.
If they ever wear out I'll try to find a better price on the next pair.


----------



## outbound (Dec 3, 2012)

FS bet you'll end up with three pair.
One for boat only -newest 
One for boat at dock -next newest 
One for land- ready to throw out.

They get to stink. Cure -spray on simple green ( ignore not for leather warning) straight on all parts including under foot bed and both sides of inserts. Rinse with lots of fresh water. Put in sun for a whole day rotating so sun kills bugs.


----------



## roverhi (Dec 19, 2013)

Have tried Crocs on the boat and hate them. Once they are wet, your feet slip around inside them like you are walking on ice and make really crude squelching noises as you walk and take forever to dry out.

Current favorite boat shoes are Keen Sandals. The grip well on a wet deck, provide plenty of ventilation, feet don't slip around inside them when they are wet, dry quickly, and the rubber toe box protects your toes from the errant cleats. If you buy them, get a 1/2 larger than your normal shoe size, they run small. Oh, and they seem to have plenty of width. I'm pushing from D to E width and they have plenty of room. My feet have major issues with odor with most any shoe with rubber in them and feet sweat a lot in hot weather. No problems with the Keens. Only issue off the boat is they pick up small stones walking in dirt/sand/gravel but that's a problem with any sandle.
Keen? Men's Newport H2 Darkshadow Sandals : Cabela's

FWIW, One of the dock mates was a bare foot proponent for boat footwear. He now has a broken big toe from jamming it on something on the boat. Hasn't been able to sail for a couple of weeks as he is still hobbling around.


----------



## SanderO (Jul 12, 2007)

"Boat shoes" seem to be slippery when wet.... Some look cool... 

In the warm weather I don't bother with shoes.. leave in the dink for going ashore.

In spring and fall in dry weather I use Sebagos... or boots in wet. So so on the none slip. I don't get out onto the deck often because I don't have to... anchoring and so forth... slippery in the harbor is not the issue of slippery on a heeled and heaving deck.

Ever notice how the big yachts don't allow shoes on board? Brings sand and muck.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

Best boat shoes are from Kmart. The cheapest runners are the best. Red stripes make you faster.


----------



## ianjoub (Aug 3, 2014)

I didn't read the whole thread, vbut will offer this:

I like Sebago Triton 3 eye. They last forever in daily use, are non marking, and have great grip. I do go through a few pairs of insoles over their couple of years service life.


----------



## albrazzi (Oct 15, 2014)

VF84Sluggo said:


> Absolutely LOVE these
> 
> SPERRY Men's Harbormaster Shoes | West Marine


On my second year on a pair, excellent shoe Sperrys are worth the money IMO


----------



## albrazzi (Oct 15, 2014)

guitarguy56 said:


> Titus... I'm with you... I wear these Margaritas with the anchor on the soles for street wear and use old Sperry's for the boat only... so street shoes come off when boarding. I have guest 'shoes and floppies' for the occasional boarder... I try to limit the dirt/sand/junk coming onboard from our shoes but our flying friends seem to take care of the mess they leave behind!


I have a pair somewhere worst shoe I've ever had for no socks. This aggravating mesh on the ankles. No more Buffett stuff for me.


----------



## popeye31 (Sep 18, 2015)

Went to Kmart the other day to look at the boat shoes decided on the Blue schooner ones. got to the checkout counter and the lady said they were buy a pair and get the second for a $1 so I got the brown schooner also. I really thought they were ging to be like the old skater shoes with a flat bottom but they were very comfortable. I wore them all day last weekend . im thinking of going back and getting a pair for work I like them that much.


----------



## Ranthra (Feb 9, 2011)

I have spent hundreds of dollars searching for the right shoe - one that is comfortable, non-slip, and doesn't stink. Sandals are easy - but a shoe has been hard to find.

Finally at the fall boat show in Annapolis, I came across Soft Science shoes. Kind of ugly at first, but felt great. I have been thoroughly pleased, and unlike every other boat shoe I've tried, these can stay inside the boat when I take them off. All the others - especially the Croc / Sperry type smell awful.

I have seen that Amazon also sells them. I'll be getting a second pair in a different color soon.


----------



## chip (Oct 23, 2008)

Ranthra said:


> All the others - especially the Croc / Sperry type smell awful.


I don't know if it's personal body chemistry or what, but my Croc boat shoes have never smelled (which I can not say about Sperrys). They're completely impervious to trapping anything odor causing, as far as I can tell. At least for me. Worst case, you can hose them off and they don't care.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Unless leather odor is offensive, or personal foot odor is an issue, I've never noticed an odor problem with Sperrys. Generations of my family have worn them. Not the same quality they once were, but odor hasn't been an issue.


----------



## SanderO (Jul 12, 2007)

Ibought a new shoe called SWIMS... attractive.. no laces. mesh uppers.. completely waterproof.

https://www.swims.com/


----------



## kwaltersmi (Aug 14, 2006)

Tough to beat Keen Newports for "sandals" and Sperrys (I prefer the Billfish) for just about everything else. Though there are plenty of great deck shoes and water shoes out there these days. Here's a few more I enjoy.


----------



## Arcb (Aug 13, 2016)

I haven't read every post, but I wear plain old crocs 90% of the time and love them. If it's cool and dry, I'll add a pair of cotton socks, if it's cold or damp I'll add a pair of wool socks. 

I keep a pair of 9mm wetsuit booties on board too for cruddy weather.


----------



## Minnesail (Feb 19, 2013)

Arcb said:


> I wear plain old crocs 90% of the time and love them. If it's cool and dry, I'll add a pair of cotton socks, if it's cold or damp I'll add a pair of wool socks. .


Crocs 'n socks! Or as we Minnesotans call it, Canadian birth control


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

Minnesail said:


> Crocs 'n socks! Or as we Minnesotans call it, Canadian birth control


Coffee came out my nose for that!:laugher


----------



## Arcb (Aug 13, 2016)

My crocs are pretty stylish actually, they are fire engine red, faded to a dirty pink, which I find really brings out the red horizontal bands on my grey wool work socks.


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

Arcb said:


> My crocs are pretty stylish actually, they are fire engine red, faded to a dirty pink, which I find really brings out the red horizontal bands on my grey wool work socks.


----------



## Arcb (Aug 13, 2016)

Add a bushy red beard, form fitting swim trunks and about 50 pounds and you're getting close.


----------



## hellsop (Jun 3, 2014)

Arcb said:


> Add a bushy red beard, form fitting swim trunks and about 50 pounds and you're getting close.


"We found December for the catalog, guys! Eleven more to go!"


----------



## seannguy (Dec 14, 2016)

I have seen them in online shopping sites.


----------



## RegisteredUser (Aug 16, 2010)

I haven't worn 'regular' shoes in several years.
Keen has their CNX closed toe sandals that I like a lot.
I wear them everyday and a pair will go almost a year...and that's including construction work.
Sipes, like for tires for winter, can be cut into most any sole...if needed.
Give them about 2 days to 'fit'.
After that, you may be hooked.

No, I don't own stock in the company...


----------

